# Embarrassing Farm Stories!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****! Omg. ........can't........stop........laughing........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

ROFLMAO... I am not going to dress to go out the the early morning hours just in case someone is where they shouldn't be and I may embarrass them. Have that discussion often with my mom. DH isn't so worried....
Most awkward moment was meeting my DH's dad over the hood of his little Ford ranger and I am tall enough to see him peeing. Really - not all the world is your height. Now I know never to walk up on any man in this area standing in front of a truck.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

That is sooooo funny!!!!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how funny! what a cute story .


----------

